# AMT Galileo 7



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

While I am waiting for all the new Star Trek kits from Round 2 next month hopefully, I pulled out an old model I had stored away. I did just a couple of mods to it. I cut the doors out , and added the radar screen to the front console. I hope you like the pics.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Some interior pics*

Some final interior pics
Decals were from the bridge kit


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks quite nice. I always regretted not getting the kit when it came out.

I like what you did with the doors.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the doors partially open and the overall flavor. It's a standard crappy kit from AMT, but with even minimal amounts of love, such as you gave it, really improves the experience dramatically.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I love this old kit with all it's flaws, however there is a surprise coming on the horizon all of you will be quite pleased to hear. Suffice to say I will wait to build the new kit from an all new tooling, better, bigger, accurate!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> I love this old kit with all it's flaws, however there is a surprise coming on the horizon all of you will be quite pleased to hear. Suffice to say I will wait to build the new kit from an all new tooling, better, bigger, accurate!


Styrene? from Round 2 maybe. I would love a bigger, more accurate kit. I hate the way the back looks


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Hmmm, fascinating.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> I love this old kit with all it's flaws, however there is a surprise coming on the horizon all of you will be quite pleased to hear. Suffice to say I will wait to build the new kit from an all new tooling, better, bigger, accurate!


Not much of a surprise _now_, is it? Better and more accurate I can do; bigger...not so much.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Someone put out a good sized Galileo a couple of years ago, very accurate, VERY expensive. Since you let the cat's whisker out of the bag, how about you just let us know what's coming, from where, and when?

I hate suspense 

Tib


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very pretty build! 
The original AMT version was my first kit EVER! I was in the FOURTH grade!
(1972?) This kit has a ton of emotion attached. I love to see it built. Fantastic paint job and door mod. Thanks for sharing this. The paint job reminds me of the crash landing version on the giants planet with the black actor from LOTG. 

:wave:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Pretty nice build. I like the extra details you added.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

An official announcement will be forth coming, as the project is in VERY early stages, details, final scale, features are up in the air, and subject to change before tooling. So lets let the folks developing it speak for themselves.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

^Oh, you tease...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Very pretty build!
> The original AMT version was my first kit EVER! I was in the FOURTH grade!
> (1972?) This kit has a ton of emotion attached. I love to see it built. Fantastic paint job and door mod. Thanks for sharing this. The paint job reminds me of the crash landing version on the giants planet with the black actor from LOTG.
> 
> :wave:


That is the episode that I dtailed it after. That was a great episode


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Better, more accurate model would be nice. I would get one.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> I love this old kit with all it's flaws, however there is a surprise coming on the horizon all of you will be quite pleased to hear. Suffice to say I will wait to build the new kit from an all new tooling, better, bigger, accurate!


Ahhhhhhhhhh yes.
But will it be affordable?
-Jim


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As someone who has always preferred the Galileo 7 over the Vulcan Shuttle, this is wonderful news, indeed, Duc! 
I'll patiently stay busy with my stack of other kits while waiting for the new one to be officially anounced and come out. :hat:


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Wow! Bigger and Better? Will it come with a Hemi?????? LOL


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Any update?*



Ductapeforever said:


> An official announcement will be forth coming, as the project is in VERY early stages, details, final scale, features are up in the air, and subject to change before tooling. So lets let the folks developing it speak for themselves.


Is there any update on a possible kit or did I already miss it? I would love one !


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Y' don't see a thread so well derailed from the topic as this one. Text book.

My sympathies to jaws62666 as this was a thread about his build -for a couple comments anyway.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I think jaws62666 did a fantastic job! This is much better than any one I ever made in the past! Sorry if this thread was hijacked, but back on topic, this one is an inspiration.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Very nice build. (I had one of these as a kid a long, long, long time ago.) It's great to see how much love you put into the old Galileo! I expect Kirk to come bounding out of those doors, phaser in hand!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words. I too am excited about seeing a bigger, more detailed Galileo. I hope we see some pics soon, and a release date.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

shiny!


----------

